# Bionic Lapdock Wallpapers



## bamill (Jan 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what size pictures need to be in order to be used as wallpapers in Webtop 3.0. I know the resolution of the lapdock is 1366×768 but when I tried to use a picture of that size it needed to be cropped. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also feel free to post any wallpapers you guys are currently using. Thanks!


----------

